# Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Mai 2018)

Mit in,
Bei einer Tour zum Gelben Riff hat mit ein - wahrscheinlich - großer Seelachs die Steckverbindung meiner leichten Bootsrute zerlegt. Es tat einen großen Ruck, ein ziemlich ekliges Geräusch und das Spitzenteil landete auf einmal im Wasser. So wie es aussieht ist das Garn intakt, der Klarlack gebrochen und die Kohlefaser des Blanks fein aufgerissen. Wenn ich die Spitze einstecke, kriege ich sie gerade 2cm tief eingeschoben und bei leichter Belastung bricht sie aus der Verbindung aus.
Kann man sowas reparieren? Siehe Fotos.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Das mit den nur noch 2cm ist blöd, d.h. der Zapfen selber ist gebrochen und ist damit nun zu kurz. Man braucht wenigstens einen neuen, wenn der nicht gerade +5cm überlang war (Lücke dazwischen).

Wenn man das tun kann und will, kann man den Bruch-Ansatz auch gleich abschneiden, den alten Zapfenrest ausbohren, braucht aber einen zugeschliffenen Zapfen, den man von innen/hinten einsetzen muss, Abschlusskappe aufmachen etc.

Der neue in dem Handteil muss etwas dicker sein als der orginale, das ist ein Material- und Logistik- und Werkzeugproblem.

Der alte ist aber sehr wichtig für die Maße eines neuen Zapfens, der muß in das Spitzenteil hinein genau gleich sein, der alte kann also als Vorlage dienen und man kann auch die Steigung abnehmen. 
1/100mm Durchmesserdifferenzen auf 10cm=100mm Länge umrechnen, das ist eine sehr geringe Durchmesseränderung u. Steigung.


----------



## Rannebert (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

So wie die Bilder ausschauen, würde ich da jetzt noch nicht von einem gebrochenen Zapfen ausgehen.
Eher davon, dass durch die Überbelastung der Winkel beim Einschieben jetzt massiv Probleme bereitet, bzw da irgendwas aus/an der Bruchstelle im Inneren Probleme macht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Moin Marcel, ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen einen ähnlichen Schaden an einer Rute festgestellt und habe sie letztendlich durch eine Neue ersetzt. 

Die defekte Struktur des Blanks kannst du nicht wirklich reparieren. Die Stabilität von Compositmaterial kommt aus dem Gewebe, welches hier gerissen ist.

Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit, die Rute außen zu verstärken, z.B. mit einer Hülse aber die Reparatur würde mir nicht gefallen und die Sorge einen guten Fisch zu verlieren wäre mir auch zu groß.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Der Zapfen scheint noch intakt. So ewig weit konnte ich den Zapfen eh nie einschieben, der hat leichtes Übermaß, welches sich mit der Zeit abnutzt, sodass die Rute länger genutzt werden kann, ohne dass die Steckverbindung lose sitzt.

Ein Freund meinte auch, dass ich eine Rohrschelle nutzen könnte, so ganz geheuer ist mir das aber auch nicht. Neues Garn außenrum bringt auch keine Stabilität?


----------



## Maxthecat (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Moin !
So wie es da aussieht ist am unteren Teil der Rute die Aufnahme des Zapfens gebrochen . Der Zapfen selber wird wohl gehalten haben ,aber die dünne Wandung des Blanks eben nicht .

Das geht zu machen , so das man fast nichts mehr sieht . Da muss erst so ca. 10 cm der Lack runter und vorsichtig mit feinem Schleifleinen angeschliffen werden . Denn Reinigen ,entfetten und holst dir Kohlefaser Rowing ( gibt es auf Rollen 2 -5 Meter ) und , 2 komponenten Rutenlack . 

Das zu reparierende Stück mit 2 K Rutenlack einstreichen und die Kohlfaserstreifen an den Enden mit Tesa-Krepp fixieren . So viele Steifen das es um den defekten Teil komplett rum geht ,( schön nebeneinander liegend . Dann mit kleinen Pinsel diese Kohlefaserstreifen schön andrücken ,das die gut mit 2 K -Kleber getränkt sind.

Damit alles schön fest am Blank anliegt wird das normal mit einem gewachsten Faden rundum fixiert , überschüssigen Kleber mit Pinsel in Drehen entfernen . Trochnen muss das denn ca. 24 Stunden,am besten rotierend mit Motor .

Wenn es denn Trocken ist das Garn entfernen und denn wird in Längsrichtung vorsichtig geschliffen ,so das keine Kanten am Blank sind im Übergang . Danach wieder reinigen und entfetten und ein oder zweimal mit Rutenlack lackieren , fertig !

Muss man überlegen ob sich der Aufwand lohnt ,bei einer teuren Rute sicherlich .


----------



## Maxthecat (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Den Zapfen bei der Reparatur auch einstecken ,aber der muss denn mit Trennwachs ordentlich eingestrichen werden ! Ansonsten könnte es sein das du hinterher eine einteilige Rute hast .#q
Gruß
Dieter

PS : Hier bekommste alles was du benötigst an Kohlefaser ,auch ein Stück Kohlefaserschlauch ginge zur Reparartur ! Die 2 K Kleber und den Härter bekommt man dort auch ,aber nicht in so geringen Mengen . Besser den in einem Rutenbau - Shop bestellen , 2 x ja 50 oder 100gr. Kleber & Härter . Der wird auch nur 1 : 1 gemischt .

https://shop1.r-g.de/list/Faserverstaerkungen/Kohlefaser


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Der Zapfen scheint noch intakt. So ewig weit konnte ich den Zapfen eh nie einschieben, der hat leichtes Übermaß, welches sich mit der Zeit abnutzt, sodass die Rute länger genutzt werden kann, ohne dass die Steckverbindung lose sitzt.



Der muss aber lang genug sein, konisch sein und bei der Verklebungsseite von hinten eingesetzt werden, also  von der Gegenseite, was beim Handteil der Rutenabschluss ist. 

Ich habe mir auch schon beim festen Verzapfen verschiedener Teile, besonders Verlängerungen, Zapfen aus mehreren Stücken+Schichten eines Hohlblanks zusammengeklebt, das ist aber Aufwand.
Wie schon angedeutet: Lohnt sich das überhaupt für die Rute? Was unter 100€ liegt und tw. für 65€ nachgekauft werden kann, ist jedenfalls günstiger neu einzuholen. 
Mehrere Stunden Stundenlohn sind halt nicht wenig EURonen heute und dann kommen etliche Zehner Material dazu ...



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ein Freund meinte auch, dass ich eine Rohrschelle nutzen könnte, so ganz geheuer ist mir das aber auch nicht. Neues Garn außenrum bringt auch keine Stabilität?


Das ist alles Murks und wird nicht halten, Metallschellen schon mal gar nicht, die setzen nur eine schärfere Bruchkante an.

Einen Quetsch-Scherbruch und kompletten Ausbruchriss kann man nur sinnvoll abschneiden.
Geradlinige Abplatzbrüche oder auch leichte Ansplitterbrüche kann man fixen, dazu braucht man wenn möglich passende Zapfen und mindestens immer eine Wickellage aus CF, wie schon beschrieben. Ich habe auch schon Kohlefaserschlauch drauf laminiert, aber die innere Hülsung (Zapfen) oder außen drüber ist auf jeden Fall die beste Möglichkeit, und Abbinden wenn immer möglich mit dem Wickelgarn, das schafft weiche Übergänge und ausreichende Verstärkungen.

Wenn der Zapfen nicht in sich gebrochen ist, sondern ausgebrochen, dann war die Rute sowie Murks und ultraschlecht gebaut mit einem so gering eingesetzten Zapfen. D.h. dann nicht nur Reparatur, sondern Verbesserung, s.o.

Wenn der Zapfen in sich noch immer ein Teil ist, steckt auch nichts im Blank. Wenn er lang genug ist, könnte man den von unten her richtig einsetzen, evtl. mit einem vorher geklebten dünnen CF Wickel auf der Einsatzstelle und dick-satt einkleben.

Die vordere Kante ist vom Bild her aber auf jeden Fall ausgeweitet, damit ausgebrochen und kein Ringschluss mehr, und trägt nicht mehr. Erst nach Wicklung ab und ganz leicht weiten weiß man, wie weit die Risse gehen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Danke für die Tipps. Habe noch mal ein paar Fotos gemacht, kriege das Spitzenteil echt nur 25mm eingeschoben. Evtl. mit feinem Schleifpapier das Übermaß verringern? Ist ja doch echt ziemlich wenig...
Ich hoffe auf dem letzten Bild erkennt man die feinen Risse im inneren der Steckverbindung. Ich bin jetzt kein Faserverbundgenie, die Reparatur müsste ich tatsächlich abgeben, alleine 50€ für das Gewebe ist aber auch eine Ansage


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Also doch anders herum, das Bild hat mir gefehlt! :m
Damit ist es etwas leichter, aber eins ist klar: Der Zapfen muss dünner, das geht mit einiger Zeit und (feinem feinsten) Schmirgelpapier. Die 5cm Lücke ist also da 

Sieht aber gar nicht nach einem echten Zapfen im Handteil aus, sondern nach sowas wie VJoint Daiwa, die behaupten ja das wäre starkwandig.

Wenn Du Glück #6 hast und die Risse in dem Überschub des Spitzenteils sind nicht tief, vlt. nur 15mm Blank sind zerdrückt und abzuschneiden und neu aubzuwickeln, und du schleifst ca. 0.1mm Zapfendurchmesser runter, dann ist die Rute weit besser als vorher!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sieht aber gar nicht nach einem echten Zapfen im Handteil aus, sondern nach sowas wie VJoint Daiwa, die behaupten ja das wäre starkwandig.
> 
> Wenn Du Glück #6 hast und die Risse in dem Überschub des Spitzenteils sind nicht tief



Damit du das richtig verstehst: Das Spitzenteil wird ins Griffteil eingesteckt. Die Risse sind auch im Griffteil, das Spitzenteil ist absolut in Ordnung.

Ich gucke morgen dann mal nach Schleifpapier... 400er oder sowas in der Richtung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Damit du das richtig verstehst: Das Spitzenteil wird ins Griffteil eingesteckt. Die Risse sind auch im Griffteil, das Spitzenteil ist absolut in Ordnung.


Danke für die Aufklärung, dann hatte ich immer noch einen Dreher! :m

Ich kaufe Ruten mit Einsteckverbindung ST in HT eher nicht, aktionsmäßig ist da immer ein Bruch in der Kurve und auf der Stelle liegt eine Extrembelastung, wenn denn derbe Last kommt.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Damit du das richtig verstehst: Das Spitzenteil wird ins Griffteil eingesteckt. Die Risse sind auch im Griffteil, das Spitzenteil ist absolut in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich gucke morgen dann mal nach Schleifpapier... 400er oder sowas in der Richtung



 eh Du das machst, schneid die Bindung im Griffteil ab und gucke, wie weit die Risse im Handteil gehen, wenn ich die Bilder im eingangspost richtig deute sind die länger als die Bindung, da ist die Frage ob sich das überhaupt lohnt , eventuell mit einer längeren Bindung am Handteil


----------



## Stachelritter86 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Falls Dir was an der Rute liegt, würde ich das gute Stück in die erfahrenen Hände von Theo Matschewsky geben (http://www.solitip.de/). Da muss man mit Carbonroaving ran - gerade bei einer Rute, die auch mal was liften können muss, lieber keine Experimente. Am Ende ärgert man sich nur, dass man selbst "verschlimmbessert hat!

Theo kennt sich aus, hat das Material und verfügt über einen Erfahrungsschatz in der Reparatur von Angelruten den wohl nur wenige haben. 

Klarer Fall. 

Grüße, 
Markus


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Theo kennt sich aus, hat das Material und verfügt über einen Erfahrungsschatz in der Reparatur von Angelruten den wohl nur wenige haben.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Ich hab mal nen Carbon Kescherstab mit Carbon Roving repariert da der auch geknackt war. Ich hab allerdings ein Schrumpklebeband über die umwicklete und mit 2K Lack lackierte Bruchstelle gewickelt und erhitzt. Dafurch wird das Roving schön unter leichtem Druck auf den Bruch gepresst. Der Kleber läuft an den Seiten raus. Später zieht man das Klebeband ab und schleicht die Stelle eben. Blanks werden ja auch mit Druck zusammen geklebt.....warum dann nicht bei der Reparatur hier etwas nachhelfen.


----------



## Maxthecat (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Moin !
So wie Nordlichtangler auch schon anmerkte , lohnt sich das bei einer Rute unter 100 € ? ! Würde es eine im 300€ bereich sein würde ich sagen ab zu solitip , der versteht was davon ! Nur das würde dich mit Sicherheit mit Versand hin-zurück , Material und Arbeitszeit weit über 100 € kosten .

Das Fasermaterial , 2 K-Kleber , Rutengarn , Trennwachs und einen Motor zum drehen beim Trocknen ,das alles mit Versand bist auch schnell bei 100 € . Für eine günstige Rute und einmalige Sache der Reparatur zu viel Geld . Es sei denn , du würdest später das Material dazu nutzen neue Wicklungen und Rutenringe anzubringen oder dir nach deinen Vorstellungen eine Rute selber bauen .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Moin,
Den Theo werde ich mal um ein Angebot bitten. Danke für den Tipp!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Fisch-Klops (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Steckverbindung gerissen - Reparabel?*

Tach, ich hatte mal bei ner einfachen Spinnrute eine sehr ähnliche Beschädigung, da ich die Rute kurzfristig wieder brauchte hab ich versuchsweise nen dünnwandigen Schrumpfschlauch (nicht den dicken mit Kleber) aufgezogen (und natürlich verschrumpft), zu meiner Verwunderung konnte ich die Rute noch über Jahre weiternutzen. Verändert natürlich etwas die Balance und sooo toll aussehen tut es auch nicht aber falls du die Rute nur noch als "Zweitstock" oder so nutzen willst und dir alles andere zu teuer wäre könnte man damit wohl leben.


----------



## rule270 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hy
Ich würde die Wicklung entfernen bis hinter die Bruchstelle. Geht der Riss weiter sollte man abwickeln bis zum  Ende des Risses. Am Ende mit einem 2 mm Bohrer das weiterreißen verhindern indem man den Riss abbohrt. Endfest 300 oder Araldit 2 Kleber anmischen. Mit etwas Druck von der Innenseite  den Riss öffnen um mit Spartel oder per Hand kleber in den Riss zu bringen. Nun die Außenseite des Rutenendes mit dem Kleber bestreichen und dann mit Wickelseide oder ählichem Material fest Wickeln bis zum Ende. Dann sollte  der Spitzen oder Rutenzapfen mit Bohner oder Trennwachs überzogen werden. Danach kann der Rutenzapfen engesteckt werden sofern er in Ordnung ist, damit sich der innere Kleber nach außen durch den Riss drückt. Entsprechend nach Anleitung den Kleber aushärten lassen. Danach müsste es gegen. So habe ich bisher solche Fälle erledigt. Es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.
Viel Spass
LG
Rudi


----------

